# Montreal, QC Canada Show



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2017)

http://www.ecosorchids.ca/orchidfete/

Anyone going to the Montreal Orchidfete this Weekend?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2017)

Not I, but say hi to "Carri Raven" of Orchidphile (phals mostly) for me.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2017)

Working all weekend then preparing for trip to visit family on New Mexico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2017)

OK, will do. OK, have fun.


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2017)

Are you going Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2017)

Just got back. Long day. Met with a few STF'rs.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2017)

Got photos?????


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2017)

Yep, and no way to post them.


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2017)

Laptop computers and tablets are dime a dozen!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2017)

Besides orchids I also model trains and play competitive paintball. I could only spend more on hobbies if I played Polo!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry I took so long.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you Eric! That pale pink Phrag. is worth the wait.
VERY nice show.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you for the pictures, Eric!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2017)

The two Charlies are my favs


----------

